# Public perception poll: prestige



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Heres the latest Harris poll!
At least we're above clergy actors and lawyers!!!!!!


One thing to notice is that while Americans have become celebrity obsessed, with gossip magazines and websites as must reads, they do not hold these celebrities in high regard. Actors and entertainers occupy two of the bottom five positions in the list of prestigious occupations showing that while people may enjoy reading about them, they do not regard these occupations as prestigious.
*TABLE 1
PRESTIGE OF 23 PROFESSIONS AND OCCUPATIONS​*"I am going to read off a number of different occupations. For each, would you tell me if you feel it is an occupation of very great prestige, considerable prestige, some prestige or hardly any prestige at all?"​Base: All Adults

*Very Great Prestige​*​*Considerable​**Prestige*​*Some Prestige​*​*Hardly Any Prestige At All​*​*Not Sure/​**Refused*
%
%
%
%
%​Firefighter
61
26
10
2
-​Scientist
54
28
13
4
*​Teacher
54
24
16
6
*​Doctor
52
35
12
1
-​Military officer
52
29
15
4
*​Nurse
50
29
17
4
-​Police officer
46
27
19
7
*​Priest/Minister/ Clergy
42
23
26
9
*​Farmer
41
16
26
17
-​Engineer
30
37
25
6
1​Member of Congress
26
32
23
17
2​Architect
23
33
39
6
*​Lawyer
22
20
41
17
*​Athlete
16
20
45
19
*​Business executive
14
28
42
15
*​Journalist
13
24
47
16
*​Union Leader
13
20
36
30
1​Stockbroker
12
17
46
25
1​Entertainer
12
16
42
31
-​Accountant
11
25
48
16
1​Banker
10
28
45
17
*​Actor
9
19
34
38
-​Real estate agent/broker
5
18
43
34
*​"-"No Response
*Less Than 0.5%


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

This just proves yet again, people are stupid. Firefighters suck....


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Police officer:Journalist
46:13
27:24
19:47
7:16
*:*

I finally know why they hate us so much.. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

It would be interesting if the data was organized by socio-economic status and a maybe an IQ threshold. Seriously though, we just barely beat clergy... lol


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

5-0 said:


> It would be interesting if the data was organized by socio-economic status and a maybe an IQ threshold. Seriously though, we just barely beat clergy... lol


Clergy? That feels so wrong! But we so belong above nurses and especially firefighters! All things considered, we didn't fare too badly did we boys and girls?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why was the military officer ranked so low? Ofcourse the nozzleheads beat police everyone loves those bastards.


----------

